# λειτουργώ εκ των έσω



## Vec (Dec 4, 2016)

Γεια σας φίλοι,

Αναρωτιέμαι εάν υπάρχει κάποια λέξη στην ελληνική γλώσσα η οποία να έχει τη σημασία του «λειτουργώ εκ των έσω, λειτουργία μέσα από κάτι κ.λπ.»

Μπορεί να είναι ομόριζο του επιρρήματος ένδον; 

Προσπαθώ εδώ και ώρες να βρώ κάτι που να ταιριάζει σε αυτή τη σημασία, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να βρίσκω κάτι.

Εάν δεν υπάρχει στην ελληνική, μήπως υπάρχει στην αγγλική;


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2016)

Έχεις κάποιον αγγλικό ή γενικά ξένο όρο με αυτή τη σημασία; Αν έχεις δε και συμφραζόμενα, ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## Vec (Dec 4, 2016)

Δυστηχώς όχι. Το ψάχνω από χθές, αλλά δεν έχω βρεί κάτι που να πλησιάζει αυτό που θέλω.

Για να καταλάβετε, πάρτε για παράδειγμα το automaton της αγγλικής. Αυτό προέρχεται από το ουδέτερο του αυτόματος, το οποίο σημαίνει "που γίνεται από μόνος του, χωρίς εξωτερική παρέμβαση, κλπ."

Αυτό που ψάχνω θέλω να έχει τη σημασία του "γίνεται από το εσωτερικό, λειτουργεί από το εσωτερικό (βλέπε Iron Man για παράδειγμα. Το κοστούμι πιλοτάρεται από μέσα και όχι από απόσταση.)"


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 4, 2016)

Σαν να επιστρέφουμε στο ερώτημα αν το _operate_ μεταφράζεται ως μεταβατικό _λειτουργώ_, που για κάποιον λόγο το πέτυχα πρόσφατα.

Λέξη σαν κι αυτήν που ψάχνεις δεν μπορώ ούτε εγώ να βρω, και δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε μέχρι στιγμής η ανάγκη για κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα περισσότερα οχήματα και μηχανήματα ελέγχονται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και δεν χρειάζεται να το προσδιορίσει κανείς. Μια αναζήτηση για περιφραστική εναλλακτική στ' αγγλικά μού βρίσκει κάμποσα "internally operated"/"externally operated", τα πρώτα κυρίως για συναγερμούς και τα τελευταία κυρίως για βαλβίδες και διακόπτες, αν και μια σχετική χρήση είναι αυτή για τα χειριστήρια ανελκυστήρων. Ίσως μια κατάλληλη περίφραση στα ελληνικά θα ήταν «εσωτερικά ελεγχόμενος» ή «εσωτερικά κατευθυνόμενος» (αλλά όχι «εσωτερικά χειριζόμενος», γιατί τέτοια μετοχή τού _χειρίζομαι_ νομίζω πως δεν μπορεί να αναφέρεται στο αντικείμενο του χειρισμού).

Το μονολεκτικό «ενδοκατευθυνόμενος» ακούγεται ωραίο, και ήδη το έχει σκεφτεί κάποιος, αλλά φοβάμαι πως υποδεικνύει κατεύθυνση προς τα μέσα, αντί από μέσα. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, βέβαια. Το «εσωκατευθυνόμενος» μου αρέσει περισσότερο: έχει κι αυτό ένα εύρημα στον γκούγκλη, και ίσως να μην έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα ως προς τη σημασία τού προθέματος. Θέλω να δω τι θα πουν οι υπόλοιποι Λεξιλόγοι επί του θέματος.

Τέλος, «ενδοχειριζόμενος» δεν θα ήταν σωστό για λόγους που έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί, αλλά το ίδιο δεν θα ίσχυε για το «ενδοχείριστος», κατά τα πρότυπα του _αμεταχείριστου_ και του _αδιαχείριστου_. Ακούγεται... χείριστο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2016)

Δεν ειμαι σίγουρη ότι κατάλαβα καλά, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι το αυτόματο ή γενικώς oτιδήποτε είναι αυτοκινούμενο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 5, 2016)

Το εξηγεί καλύτερα παρακάτω:



Vec said:


> Αυτό που ψάχνω θέλω να έχει τη σημασία του "γίνεται από το εσωτερικό, λειτουργεί από το εσωτερικό (βλέπε Iron Man για παράδειγμα. Το κοστούμι πιλοτάρεται από μέσα και όχι από απόσταση.)"



Κάτι σαν κι αυτό, ίσως:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2016)

Καλώς μας ήρθες, Vec.

Αν εννεοίς κάτι π.χ. σαν το αυτοκίνητο και όλα τα μηχανήματα που οδηγούνται από μέσα, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος που ψάχνεις. 

Αν συμφωνεί και η ομήγυρη ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη, θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε να δούμε πώς θα το λέγαμε αν... Εδώ, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένδον σημαίνει απλώς μέσα, άρα ψάχνουμε κάτι που λειτουργεί με χειρισμό από μέσα.

Χρειαζόμαστε δύο συστατικά: την αρχική τοποθεσία (εκ των ένδον, έσω, μέσα, εντός) και την κατεύθυνση (προς τα έξω).

Προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω όμως αυτά τα στοιχεία σε μια εύχρηστη λέξη. Ίσως κάποιος συμφορουμίτης να έχει κάποια έμπνευση.


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2016)

Η από τα μέσα προς τα έξω κίνηση δηλώνεται με το *ένδοθεν*.


----------



## Themis (Dec 6, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το μονολεκτικό «ενδοκατευθυνόμενος» ακούγεται ωραίο, και ήδη το έχει σκεφτεί κάποιος, αλλά φοβάμαι πως υποδεικνύει κατεύθυνση προς τα μέσα, αντί από μέσα.


Το "ενδο-" δεν υποδηλώνει κατεύθυνση ( βλ. και www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=ενδο&dq= ) και είναι το αυτονόητο πρώτο συνθετικό. Ανάλογα με το νόημα, το οποίο ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει:blush:, η μονολεκτική απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι _ενδοελεγχόμενο/ ενδοκινούμενο/ ενδοκίνητο_/ _ενδορυθμιζόμενο,_ η σύντομη περιφραστική με το _εσωτερικά_ (ελεγχόμενο/ ρυθμιζόμενο) και η ξεχειλωμένη περιφραστική με το _από τα μέσα/ εκ των έσω_. Δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2016)

Κι όλα αυτά λίγο πολύ τα περιγράφουμε με το _αυτο--_
Κι εγώ δεν είναι σίγουρη αν μιλάμε για κίνηση ή για καμιά φιλοσοφική έννοια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2016)

Themis said:


> Το "ενδο-" δεν υποδηλώνει κατεύθυνση ( βλ. και www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=ενδο&dq= ) και είναι το αυτονόητο πρώτο συνθετικό. Ανάλογα με το νόημα, το οποίο ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει:blush:, η μονολεκτική απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι _ενδοελεγχόμενο/ ενδοκινούμενο/ ενδοκίνητο_/ _ενδορυθμιζόμενο,_ η σύντομη περιφραστική με το _εσωτερικά_ (ελεγχόμενο/ ρυθμιζόμενο) και η ξεχειλωμένη περιφραστική με το _από τα μέσα/ εκ των έσω_. Δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο.


Το συμβουλεύτηκα το λεξικό, αλλά για κάποιον λόγο ο συνδυασμός με το «κατευθυνόμενος» μου έδωσε έντονη την εντύπωση της κατεύθυνσης προς, αντί για την κατεύθυνση από (παρά την προφανή αναλογία με τον _τηλεκατευθυνόμενο_). Τυπικά δεν θα είναι λανθασμένη μια τέτοια λεξιπλασία, αλλά για κάποιον λόγο μού φάνηκε πως ίσως να είναι πιο δύσκολη στην κατανόηση.

Γενικά, θα έλεγα πως οι σύντομες περιφράσεις που ανέφερες υπερέχουν ως προς το τελευταίο (τη σημασιολογική διαφάνεια, δηλαδή, αν το θέτω σωστά), στον βαθμό που αυτό χρειάζεται μέχρι να εδραιωθεί ένας όρος.


----------



## rogne (Dec 6, 2016)

Πάντως (συμφωνώντας με την SBE, νομίζω) η στολή του Άιρον Μαν και τα τοιαύτα είναι σαν το αυτοκίνητο (μπαίνεις μέσα και τα χειρίζεσαι/οδηγείς), οπότε... Επίσης, όλα αυτά μοιάζουν λίγο πασέ, μετά τις τεχνολογίες εξ αποστάσεως ελέγχου, τα drones και τα λοιπά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2016)

rogne said:


> Πάντως (συμφωνώντας με την SBE, νομίζω) η στολή του Άιρον Μαν και τα τοιαύτα είναι σαν το αυτοκίνητο (μπαίνεις μέσα και τα χειρίζεσαι/οδηγείς), οπότε... Επίσης, όλα αυτά μοιάζουν λίγο πασέ, μετά τις τεχνολογίες εξ αποστάσεως ελέγχου, τα drones και τα λοιπά.



Δηλαδή; Να το πούμε «μη τηλεκατευθυνόμενο σύστημα παλαιάς τεχνολογίας»; :)



Γράφει ο Σιμπλίκιος στα Υπομνήματα για το Εγχειρίδιον του Επίκτητου (εδώ):

Εἰ οὖν αἱ μὲν ἀρχαὶ ἀσώματοι καὶ ἀδιάστατοί εἰσι, καὶ ἁπλαῖ, καὶ πρωτουργοὶ, αὐτοκίνητοί τε, καὶ αὐθυπόστατοι, ἢ κρεῖττόν τι τούτων· τὰ δὲ σώματα οὐ δύναται εἶναι τοιαῦτα· δῆλον, ὅτι τὰ σώματα οὐκ ἂν εἶεν ἀρχαί. Τί οὖν ἐστι τὸ αὐτοκίνητον, ὅ φαμεν κινητικὸν ὑπάρχον τῶν σωμάτων ἑτεροκινήτων ὄντων, ἀρχῆς ἔχειν πρὸς αὐτὰ λόγον· ἢ τοῦτό ἐστι τὸ ἔνδοθεν κινοῦν; ἀλλὰ καὶ αὐτὸ, εἰ ὑφ' ἑτέρου ἐκινεῖτο, οὐκ ἂν ἐλέγομεν ἔνδοθεν κινεῖσθαι, ἀλλ' ἔξωθεν, ὡς τὰ σώματα. Τὸ γὰρ κυρίως κινοῦν, τὸ πρώτως κινοῦν ἐστιν· ὥσπερ, εἰ διὰ τῆς χειρὸς καὶ ῥάβδου κινῶ τὸν λίθον, ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ κυρίως κινῶν. Τί οὖν ἐστι τὸ ἔνδοθεν τὰ σώματα κινοῦν; τί ἄλλο, ἢ τοῦτο ὃ λέγομεν ψυχήν; καὶ γὰρ τὸ ἔμψυχον, ἔνδοθεν κινεῖται· καὶ τὸ ἔνδοθεν κινούμενον, ἔμψυχον λέγομεν. Εἰ τοίνυν ἡ ψυχὴ ἔνδοθεν κινεῖ τὰ σώματα, τὸ δὲ ἔνδοθεν κινοῦν τὰ σώματα τὸ αὐτοκίνητόν ἐστιν, ἡ ψυχὴ ἂν εἴη τὸ αὐτοκίνητον, ἀρχὴ καὶ αἰτία τῶν γινομένων καὶ κινουμένων ὑπάρχουσα, καὶ λόγους ἔχουσα ἐν αὐτῇ τούτων, καθ' οὓς γίνονται τὰ γινόμενα, καὶ κινοῦνται τὰ κινούμενα. Εἰ μὴ γὰρ ἔστι πρωτουργὰ τὰ ἐν τοῖς σώμασιν εἴδη, ἀλλ' ἐκ τοῦ αὐτοκινήτου προσεχῶς ὑφίστανται, δῆλον ὅτι ἑκάστου εἴδους τῶν ἐν τοῖς σώμασι, καὶ ὅλως γενητῶν, ἡ πρωτουργὸς ἀρχὴ ψυχική ἐστι, καὶ ἐκεῖνά εἰσι τὰ εἰλικρινέστερα, καὶ καθαρώτερα. Ἵνα γὰρ ἐφ' ἑνὸς ποιήσωμεν τὸ λόγον· τὸ ἐν σώμασι καλὸν, ἐν σαρξίν ἐστι, καὶ νεύροις, καὶ τοῖς τὸ σῶμα συμπληροῦσιν, εἰ τύχοι, τῶν ζώων· καλλῦνον μὲν, ὡς δυνατὸν, ἐκεῖνα· μεταλαμβάνον δὲ καὶ αὐτὸ τῆς ἐκείνων ἀσχημοσύνης, καὶ βεβαπτισμένον εἰς αὐτήν. Τὸ δὲ ἐν τῇ ψυχῇ καλὸν, ἀπολελυμένον τούτων ἁπάντων, καὶ οὐκ ἔτι εἰκὼν καλοῦ, ἀλλ' αὐτόκαλον ὑπάρχον, λόγος καθαρός ἐστιν· οὐ πῇ μὲν καλὸν, πῇ δὲ οὐ καλὸν, ἀλλ' ὅλον δι' ὅλου καλόν. Διὸ καὶ ὅταν ἡ ψυχὴ τὸ ἐν αὐτῇ καλὸν ἴδῃ, ἢ τὸ ἐν ἄλλῃ ψυχῇ, ἀτιμάζει τὸ σωματικὸν καλὸν, καὶ περιπτύει αὐτὸ, πρὸς ἐκεῖνό γε παραβάλλουσα. Οὕτω δὲ καὶ τῶν ἄλλων εἰδῶν ἕκαστον πρωτουργὸν καὶ εἰλικρινές ἐστιν ἐν τῇ ψυχῇ.

Μετάφραση εδώ:
https://web.archive.org/web/2004051...ties.com/stoicvoice/journal/1201/sc1201b1.htm
ή εδώ:
https://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo/A38504.0001.001/1:5.38?rgn=div2;view=fulltext

Τί οὖν ἐστι τὸ ἔνδοθεν τὰ σώματα κινοῦν; τί ἄλλο, ἢ τοῦτο ὃ λέγομεν ψυχήν; καὶ γὰρ τὸ ἔμψυχον, ἔνδοθεν κινεῖται· καὶ τὸ ἔνδοθεν κινούμενον, ἔμψυχον λέγομεν. 
What shall we say then moves bodies from within? What indeed but the soul? For animated bodies are moved from an internal principle, and all bodies so moved are animates.

*Το ένδοθεν κινούμενο*, κύριοι! :)


----------



## rogne (Dec 7, 2016)

Ωραίος ο Σιμπλίκιος, και υπερθεματίζω προτείνοντας να το πούμε κατευθείαν "έμψυχο"! 

ΥΓ. Παραπάνω εννοούσα κάποιο σύνθετο με το "αυτο-", αν δηλαδή πρόκειται για κάτι τέτοιο. Το λέει άλλωστε και αυτό ο Σιμπλίκιος (όλα τα έχουν πει ετούτοι οι σχολιαστές, ως γνωστόν)...


----------



## rogne (Dec 7, 2016)

Ας πετάξω κι άλλη μία κλασική φιλοσοφική αναφορά (που βέβαια, σαν καλή φιλοσοφική αναφορά, δεν μας βοηθάει εν προκειμένω ): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_in_the_machine


----------

